# Connecting EMOTIVA USP-1 Preamp + HK 3490 Receiver + subwoofer



## Cash09

Guys

I am new to the the whole audio world- I need some help and advice in connecting these-

ONKYO CD PLAYER C-7030 
Harmon kardon HK 3490 (2 channel stereo Receiver )
Emotiva Preamp- USP-1
Velodyne Impact 10
JBL L 890 towers

Harmon kardon does not have any bass management, that is the reason why I am planning to add the emotiva preamp. It has a high pass and low pass filter. I have attached a pic of the rear panel of all. 

Thank you very much for your time and assistance


----------



## Cash09

I have one question - Is the EMOTIVA USP-1 preamp compatible with the HARMON KARDON hk 3490 receiver?


----------



## NBPk402

It looks like it is... Just hook up your preout on the Emotiva to the main in on your HK. You would also hookup your sub directly to the Emotiva sub output. You are going to be using the receiver as a power amp only... Correct? None of the inputs on the receiver should be hooked... all inputs should be on the Emotiva.


----------



## Cash09

Yes , I will be using the HK3490 as a poweramp. The whole reason why I am getting a preamp with bass banagement - emotiva USP-1 is to control the bass better. I hope it will help and I will hook the subwoofer to the USP-1 directly, Mainly for music only. Looking forward to upgrade my subwoofer to a RYTHMIK-12 by christmas.


----------



## Cash09

ellisr63 said:


> It looks like it is... Just hook up your preout on the Emotiva to the main in on your HK. You would also hookup your sub directly to the Emotiva sub output. You are going to be using the receiver as a power amp only... Correct? None of the inputs on the receiver should be hooked... all inputs should be on the Emotiva.



Where should i hook up the preout from the EMOTIVA ? The mains ? which means do you mean? Yes I will hook my CD player to the EMOTIVA


----------



## NBPk402

Cash09 said:


> Where should i hook up the preout from the EMOTIVA ? The mains ? which means do you mean? Yes I will hook my CD player to the EMOTIVA


Emotiva pre out (l+r) go to the mains in on the HK (l+r)

Does that make sense now? The pic shows the mains as full range... If you don't want them to be full range then you can use the ones next to it and choose your crossover point. I use mine in full range.


----------



## Cash09

but I dont want my speakers running on full range , thats the whole purpose of me buying the EMOTIVA. Shouldnt I run the High pass from the emotiva to the harmon kardon ?

I am sorry if I am asking a dumb question.

Thank you for your advice


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

If you don’t want to run your main speakers full range, then yes - you should use the Emotiva’s high pass outputs.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Cash09

Thank you so much guys. I am getting ready to buy the USP-1. One final advice , will this make a huge difference in my 2.1 music quality ? This is a huge investment for me. I hope I am making the right decision.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Cash09 said:


> One final advice , will this make a huge difference in my 2.1 music quality ?


Not likely a _huge_ difference, but that depends on how good your ears are, and your speakers, and whether or not the HK you were using previously is decidedly sub-standard. However, the bass management aspect itself should make an audible improvement.


Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Cash09

Thank you guys. I appreciate it alot !


----------

